# Trip to BC



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

This summer my girlfriend and I are going on a trip in the BC. We are planning to take the plane from Montreal to Calgary and then rent a car and drive to Vancouver area. We will do camping across the Rocky Montains. Really excited about the camping trip!

Is there any must see/go places around there? Would like some suggestions from you guyz if you live/went overthere!

Let me know!


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

Hey T-Ron, 

I have spent lots of time hiking and camping in the Rockies for almost 20 years. You are gonna love it! It is breath-taking, both visually and physically if you do the right (wrong) hikes. 

The areas around Lake Louise have the best camping and hikes I think. The day hikes from Morraine Lake and Lake Louise are fantastic, not strenuous, and very rewarding. Lake O'Hara, is perhaps the best camping/hiking combo if you want a nice 2-4 day gig. For Lake O'hara you have to leave your car in the parking lot at the bottom of the 11km road and either walk up or take the bus in the morning,take the bus. You need to reserve the bus and campsite in advance. 

Of course the drive on Columbia Icefields Parkway from Lake Louise to Jasper is one of the best scenic drives on the planet. 



From Jasper I would recommend coming thru Kamloops (where I live) and driving to Vancouver by the Duffy Lake road thru Lillooet - the biggest city north of San Francisco during the gold rush - and then Whistler before heading on down to Vancouver. The remarkable diversity and drama in the 4 hour trip from Kamloops to Whistler will blow your mind. Whistler is a real treat.

I have done the whole 'don't waste your time in the Rockies" hiking scenario (it is a good book if you can find a copy of it) so I can point you to some great hikes if you tell me what kind of time you have and what type of hiking you want to do.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

T-Ron I'd do Bluesmostly's trip until you hit Kamloops then I'd head south thru the Okanagan and take the Hope/Princton to Van. I spent more than 40 years of my life in that area. There's everything from catching a tan by one of many lakes to some of the best hiking and camping I know of.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Don't forget to stop at Athabasca Falls on the Icefields Parkway south of Jasper (so many people trekking this highway miss this extremely photogenic spot!). 

Also, if you go to Whistler, take _beaucoup d'argent_ ;^)

Have a great trip - you'll enjoy the many sights, sounds and tastes of this unique and beautiful part of the country!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Just about a half hour past Lake Louise is Field, BC. And a couple km off the highway at that point is a place called Emerald Lake. We hadn't know about it, when we drove across the country in 2004 (Ottawa to Victoria and back; 10,500km!), but our older son had a friend who was working there for the summer and he wanted to stop in and say hi, so we did.

Wow.

Look up Emerald Lake, BC in google images, and prepare to be jealous. Apparently the colour of the water comes from jade deposits in the mountains that get brought down by the streams to the lake. I am sure it is expensive to stay there at Emerald Lake Lodge, but it is definitely worth a 10min drive from the highway just to see it.

Also worth stopping for, si on est un vraie canadien, is Craigellachie, the site of this picture, found in every canadian history textbook, and probably as Canadian a place as Parliament Hill:








From the highway, Craigellachie is a small train station, about 1hr west of Revelstoke. Revelstoke also has an excellent railway museum. 

I know you are only planning to go to Vancouver, but for the real BC experience, you have to be ON the water, not just near it. If you can, take a ferry from vancouver to somewhere. The ferry from Tsawassen, south of Vancouver, goes near Victoria and passes through some beautiful islands. The ferry from Horseshoe Bay in North Vancouver goes to Nanaimo. The arrival in Nanaimo is nothing special, but the departure from Horseshoe Bay provides a beautiful view. What some people like to do is leave from Horsehoe, drive down the Malahat highway from Nanaimo to Victoria, and then come back via Tsawassen.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow, thanks for all the good tips!
Really interessing!

At this point, we are planning the trip! Taking infos from people that went/lived overthere! 
We'll stay for around 2 weeks so we'll have time to do some hiking!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

bluesmostly said:


> I have done the whole 'don't waste your time in the Rockies" hiking scenario (it is a good book if you can find a copy of it) so I can point you to some great hikes if you tell me what kind of time you have and what type of hiking you want to do.


Thanks for the offer. I'Ll look with my girlfriend and ask you for specific regions and trails!  THanks a lot!


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> T-Ron I'd do Bluesmostly's trip until you hit Kamloops then I'd head south thru the Okanagan and take the Hope/Princton to Van. I spent more than 40 years of my life in that area. There's everything from catching a tan by one of many lakes to some of the best hiking and camping I know of.


Right you are, I can't believe I overlooked the Okanagan region. It is one of the most popular tourist regions in the country for all the reasons you claim. A very different experience from the trip to whister thru Lillooet, certainly more 'civilized' too with some of the best wineries in Canada, etc. great summer outdoor camping, swimming, boating and the like, as well as shopping (Kelowna). Shopping in Whistler is great too. Vacationing in the Okanagan, and in Whistler, is more fun is you got $ to burn. Depends on what you have the time and $, and interest for.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

If you want to get your "hippy on", you might consider going to the small town of Nelson, BC - very interesting and eclectic cultural experience. On one extended trip through BC a few years back, it was my kids' most memorable stop by a wide margin. The city park has a nice long beach with cool, clear and calm waters, beach volleyball and great scenic views. There's plenty of parking down at the waterfront, a concession or two and a superb green space perfect for throwing a frisbee, kicking a hackey-sack or soccer ball. When we were there, there was a very energetic, free-form extended jam going on complete with guitars, congas, bongos, and folks dancing freely to rhythyms - very liberal, peaceful and free-minded folks there! Stop by the local bead shop, one of many organic/vegan/vegetarian restaurants, artsy cafes and gift shops, etc. You may just feel like you're back in the Woodstock-era all over again...


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

As I suggested to another poster who was planning on traveling west to east: Takakkaw Falls.









In July, on a hot day, the mist will travel for quite a distance away from the base. It is an amazing little side route away from the highway. It is Glacier fed so try to be there on a hot day for maximum effect and the road is only open for the summer months or slightly longer.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Wowzers! between that place and Emerald Lake, looks like Field is a place to stop over, not just drive through.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Wowzers! between that place and Emerald Lake, looks like Field is a place to stop over, not just drive through.


yup, Lake O'Hara, Takakwa Falls and Emerald Lake are all within 20 min or so of Field.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

this is what I'm talkin' bout,... took this pic last summer at Morraine Lake.








[/IMG]


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've been to many of the places listed--beautiful stuff there.

if you can work it into your driving route--take a detour down highway 40 near Canmore for some beautiful mountain scenery you drive through.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Every place you told seems really nice! Won't have enough of two weeks to travel.
My girlfriend and I love outdoor stuff and it seems to be THE place to go!

Keep them comin!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Another route is 5A south of Kamloops to Merritt then south to Aspen Grove and take the back road to Princeton and on to Vancouver. Actually, any route from Calgary to Vancouver is great. Everything you want and more. But unless you're in a hurry to see the sea, bypass the Coquihalla hiway. Not too much to do between Merritt and Hope but drive.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

We've decided to start the trip by Drumheller to get that Flinstone vibe! Seems funny, we don't have kids yet but the little boy in me want to see that!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

You'll enjoy it. The Tyrell Museum is excellent. Bring a German and Japanese dictionary with you, though. English and French are minority languages there!

Say whatever you will about former PM Jean Chretien as a leader, but he was bang on when he urged Canadians to get out and see their country. For some reason, because the prairies and the north, and the west coast, and the east coast, are not "another country", we tend to take them for granted and think of them as not being exotic. They ARE. Canadians should go see the rest of their country. They will be amazed....and so proud. Whether it's a sunrise in the Narrows in St. John's, in La Pocatiere along the Fleuve St. Laurent, or a summer sunset in Brandon, or Port Renfrew, it's *ours*. See it all.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

mhammer: That is why we deceide to travel in Canada this year. I went to Europe many times now but never saw Vancouver or Newfounland so let have a sight in our place!


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I have been from coast to coast and if i was going to take a holiday i would still go back to BC or the east coast or as far north as I can.
lots and lots to see, you will have a great trip, just don't book any hotels, you don't want a schedule!!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Castle mountain (not the ski resort) is just north of Golden BC. If you are going that way, make sure you are looking for it and have your camera ready. It is called "Castle" mountain for a reason. We saw it once during a ski trip with about 4" of ice all over it with the sun shining on it. It was only for a couple seconds and then the clouds obscured the sun. It was one of the pictures that you capture in your mind for a lifetime.


----------



## dug dog (Feb 7, 2010)

I tell everyone who'll listen to rent a convertible if possible. The mountain views are stupendous and regular cars have so many blind-spots that most people find themselves craning their necks to look out AND UP through the windows. At the minimum, get something with a big sun roof.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

dug dog said:


> I tell everyone who'll listen to rent a convertible if possible. The mountain views are stupendous and regular cars have so many blind-spots that most people find themselves craning their necks to look out AND up through the windows. At the minimum, get something with a big sun roof.


How about a Honda Goldwing? The "sunroof" on those things are h-u-g-e.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Or a Harley Glide. Motorcycle is the only way to see B.C.. If you don't ride, rent a Jeep 'cause there's lot's of quiet places to see that are kinda hard on a car. Like from Three Valley Gap to Lumby or from half-way cross hi-way 6 between Nakusp and Lumby down to Beaverdale then down to Rock Creek. If you like hot springs, Ainworth has some nice ones, so does Nakusp. Nice little jaunt across the top from Kaslo to New Denver in between.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

With respect to Ron White, I say, don't worry about *what* you're driving; worry *that* you're driving.

The sights are distracting. VERY distracting. Stop the damn car and get out to walk around. What you _don't_ want is to be driving along the edge of a canyon and be completely distracted by the scenery.

I used to teach in Duncan, BC, on Vancouver Island, and the drive back and forth to and from Victoria along the Malahat highway was always spectacular. I must have died a thousand deaths during those 2 years, when I'd find myself captivated by the view and slowly drifting towards the edge of a cliff or heading towards oncoming traffic around a blind corner on a mountain road.

Get out of the damn car and walk around! :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah, the Malahat can be a fun road to travel on tho most might not consider it a "mtn" road. And if you stop on the Malahat, be careful about the mushrooms you eat. And if you get that far west, try and include a whale watch in your trip. Well worth the time and money.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Haha, you eat every mushroom you find in the forest? Are your best frien is a green fairy? 

Thanks for all the good spots guyz, I'm having fun with google amps right now, can't wait to be there!


----------



## flattopterry (Mar 6, 2011)

mhammer said:


> With respect to Ron White, I say, don't worry about *what* you're driving; worry *that* you're driving.
> 
> The sights are distracting. VERY distracting. Stop the damn car and get out to walk around. What you _don't_ want is to be driving along the edge of a canyon and be completely distracted by the scenery.
> 
> ...


Not good! Greetings from Crofton! Yes, that drive can be dangerous if you don't pay attention.


----------



## flattopterry (Mar 6, 2011)

mhammer said:


> With respect to Ron White, I say, don't worry about *what* you're driving; worry *that* you're driving.
> 
> The sights are distracting. VERY distracting. Stop the damn car and get out to walk around. What you _don't_ want is to be driving along the edge of a canyon and be completely distracted by the scenery.
> 
> ...


Not good! Greetings from Crofton! Yes, that drive can be dangerous if you don't pay attention.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Just getting back from my trip! Seriously that was awsome. It's pretty cold tough...doing camping in a tent when it's 8 Celsius outside its a little tricky! Overall, I really love the rockies! Best part, for me, was in BC cause I love forest more than just rock! I have a few questions unanswered from that trip:

1)We took the ferry to Vancouver Island, many people had a green sticker with a N on it, what's up with that? Nanaimo or something else?
2) Seems to have a big decision about the HST, funny thing, here in Qc people want it, why in BC not?
3) No judgment here, but what's up with downtown Calgary? Everything is closed by 5 pm, on a Friday??? There's nobody who want to take a beer after a week of work?
4) I think hockey is really a Qc thing, I mean, the party around it. 'Nucks win and nobody even look at the 3 stars of the game. We where at Swan Brewery in Victoria and a band played after the game. I think we were ten left for them. I was really surprised!

IN conclusion, I have a lot of fun. We have tons of pics of animal and great sceanic view. We had a lot of fun in Ocanagan Valley dispite the fact there were no fruits (damn snow) the wine was pretty good!  Next time, we go in the East!!!!


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

Ti-Ron said:


> Just getting back from my trip! Seriously that was awsome. It's pretty cold tough...doing camping in a tent when it's 8 Celsius outside its a little tricky! Overall, I really love the rockies! Best part, for me, was in BC cause I love forest more than just rock! I have a few questions unanswered from that trip:
> 
> 1)We took the ferry to Vancouver Island, many people had a green sticker with a N on it, what's up with that? Nanaimo or something else?
> 2) Seems to have a big decision about the HST, funny thing, here in Qc people want it, why in BC not?
> ...


Can't answer all your questions, but...

1) N - New Driver. I believe it is provincial law that they have to have the N sticker displayed. 
2) No Idea - I'm from Calgary
3) Downtown Calgary is a ghost town after business hours. Nobody really lives downtown; there aren't really any amenities that don't cater to the business crowd. Add in a horrible parking policy, and a weak public transit system that is focused solely on moving commuters in and out of the core at peak times and the place has to empty out. If you go 10 blocks south of the downtown core (i.e. 17th Av), you find a huge number of pubs/bars and they are all packed.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey Ti Ron glad you liked it out here wish you told me you were comingn had some spare time and could have shown you sites you would never see here in Vancouver ( hidden away places that very few tourists know about ) and its not the green stickers that you need to worry about its those pesty red ones who are just learning to drive, the reason no one wanted the HST out here is because of provincial govt. told us no new tax's and then we find they were negotiating with Ottawa all along to introduce the HST ( bad sportmanship as they say ) and it depends on which bar you go to mine next door had a pretty good crowd still after the hockeys games and yes that wine yummy right but you guys have some very nice vinyards out your way.ship


----------

